
“Research has shown that modal dialogs that cannot be closed perform the best” - Bitter_Function
https://medium.com/swlh/how-to-design-for-the-web-in-2019-a0be4d6702e2
======
captncraig
Entertaining, but ironic that I got no less than 3 pop ups from Medium to read
this post.

~~~
pmontra
Medium has reached a new high today. My phone screen is completely filled by
these modals, nothing of the post is visible

> To make Medium work, we log user data and share it with processors. > I
> agree

> To use Medium, you must agree to our Privacy Policy, including cookie
> policy.

> Extend your stay.

> Sign up with Google

> Sign up with Facebook

> Already have an account?

> To make Medium work, we log user data and share it with service providers.
> Click “Sign Up” above to accept Medium’s Terms of Service & Privacy Policy.

Luckily Firefox reader mode displays the post they hide without having to use
uBlock Origin and hide those elements individually.

We had a post about why Medium is bad yesterday. Medium is actively
contributing to the discussion (sarcasm.)

------
smacktoward
I guess we’ve finally fully optimized the modal dialog. Now the only way to
make further gains is to explore other form factors to deliver our message in,
such as a convenient suppository.

------
i_am_proteus
This reads like an ad for Brave.

------
salutonmundo
"How to piss off everyone"

